
Sundial: Harmonizing Concurrency Control and Caching in a Distributed OLTP DBMS [pdf] - lnyng
https://people.csail.mit.edu/devadas/pubs/sundial.pdf
======
lnyng
The author of this paper gave a talk today in UW-Madison about this and his
other related works. Sundial is an extension to his previous work called
TicToc [1], both of which are governed by the idea called "logical lease."

Logical lease serializes seemingly conflicting transactions by keeping track
of logical time of read/write operations, and committing at logical time
instead of physical time.

It is hard to get serialization right for DBMS transactions, but this protocol
seems straightforward to reason about. Sundial is an application of logical
lease in distributed OLTP DBMS, so that transactions can still serialize while
using stale cache copies.

I am recently taking some database and computer architecture courses, and this
paper seems very relevant to whoever also interested in these fields.

[1]
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/sanchez/papers/2016.tictoc.sigm...](https://people.csail.mit.edu/sanchez/papers/2016.tictoc.sigmod.pdf)

